# 8Dio Century Strings & Century Sordino Strings 2.0 Teasers "UPDATED"



## 8Dio Productions (Oct 5, 2020)

*Century Strings & Century Sordino Strings 2.0 Teaser*

We have a wealth of products coming soon, including the entire range of Studio Quartet Series (Violin, Cello, Viola and Bass) and Century Strings 2.0, which are all completed at this point. In fact ... check out this new Century Strings 2.0 DEMO by Colin O'Malley - who has spent the last two years on polishing Century Strings. The demo also features Century Brass 2.0 and really demonstrates the realism of these new libraries, including world's first true polyphonic legato.




Stay tuned for more information and thank you for supporting 8Dio through the easy and hard times. You - all our customers - have made us who we are.

Thank you. Troels, Tawnia & Colin​


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 5, 2020)

That... was beautiful... consider me "teased"...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 5, 2020)

Fantastic.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2020)

8Dio Productions said:


> Stay tuned for more information and thank you for supporting 8Dio through the easy and hard times. You - all our customers - have made us who we are.
> 
> Thank you. Troels, Tawnia & Colin


My pleasure! Thank you for the great musical libraries. Couldn’t imagine not being able to use my beloved 1985 C5 grand, CS, CB or Intimate Studio Woodwinds. 

Hang in there and stay safe guys!


----------



## pfylim (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m sorry but I have dropped all my 8dio libraries. Too many quality issues.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

pfylim said:


> I’m sorry but I have dropped all my 8dio libraries. Too many quality issues.


Likely your CPU is frozen on Antarctica. No quality issues to speak of here, I’m happy to report. And I like how 8dio is dedicated to update their libraries for their users, as evidenced by the announced 2.0 release.


----------



## chrisav (Oct 6, 2020)

I do not need any more string libraries. I do not need any more string libraries. I do not need any more string libraries. I do not need any more string libraries.


----------



## Beans (Oct 6, 2020)

Century Brass trumpets sounds good here. Shoot.


----------



## Akcel (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't know the "Century" series at 8dio but is there a "Century Woodwinds" library?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Akcel said:


> I don't know the "Century" series at 8dio but is there a "Century Woodwinds" library?


Not yet. There will be though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Akcel said:


> I don't know the "Century" series at 8dio but is there a "Century Woodwinds" library?


In the mean time they offer Claire and Intimate Studio Woodwinds, both of which are great.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Beans said:


> Century Brass trumpets sounds good here. Shoot.


Trumpets and flugelhorns are a particular highlight of CB, yes.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 7, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> No quality issues to speak of here, I’m happy to report. And I like how 8dio is dedicated to update their libraries for their users, as evidenced by the announced 2.0 release.



I really like and own lots of 8dio libraries.
However, i think they could easily have a *much* better reputation if they would take some user's suggestions more seriously.
Let me give you an example:
When you use the crescendo art in Century Brass, they are laid out as one shots.
I have absolutely no clue how one can think this would somehow make sense.
It simply means that this articulation has absolutely no function except for those cases where the length would fit; so it's a waste of disk space.
And there are several similar examples.

It seems to me there are usually 5% of missing care that would transform experience of using their libs into a much more pleasant one...


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 7, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> It seems to me there are usually 5% of missing care that would transform experience of using their libs into a much more pleasant one...


I own and like a lot of their stuff. They seem to be #1 in legato at the moment. But couldn't agree more with the above statement.

Hopefully Century Strings 2.0 & Century Brass will deliver!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

:emoji_alarm_clock:


----------



## midiman (Oct 12, 2020)

Is Century Strings 2.0 a newly recorded library, or a reworking of the original Century Strings?


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Oct 12, 2020)

midiman said:


> Is Century Strings 2.0 a newly recorded library, or a reworking of the original Century Strings?



Century Strings 2.0 will be a massive update to the original Century Strings library.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 12, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I really like and own lots of 8dio libraries.
> However, i think they could easily have a *much* better reputation if they would take some user's suggestions more seriously.
> Let me give you an example:
> When you use the crescendo art in Century Brass, they are laid out as one shots.
> ...



I could be missing something here but I can see there's a speed dial on the crescendo long and crescendo sfz articulations - looking at the Horns 2 instrument in this case.


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 12, 2020)

tc9000 said:


> I could be missing something here but I can see there's a speed dial on the crescendo long and crescendo sfz articulations - looking at the Horns 2 instrument in this case.



Yes, you missed the meaning of what i wrote. 
I didn't speak about speed control, but about release control, which is a completely other thing.
Let me explain:

- Speed control -> controls the speed in which the sample is played back.

- Release control -> control who long the note will sound after release.

What does this mean?

Playing the sample at a higher speed means: the transition from pp to ff is faster. But it's the whole journey.

A short release without the one-shot-mode would mean:
When you release the note while it hasn't reached ff yet, it wouldn't go on, but stop playing.
That's a huge difference, which is quite normal in most other libraries.

All roads used to lead to Rome.
But not all crescendi are supposed to end ff.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 12, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Yes, you missed the meaning of what i wrote.
> I didn't speak about speed control, but about release control, which is a completely other thing.
> Let me explain:
> 
> ...



Ah - understood - I see your point now! I'm learning that releases have a huge impact on playability and realism.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 12, 2020)

... and I just remembered another instance of this in a different library - where a swelling arc sounded great in a demo, but when I got to play it myself, it was a one-shot with two choices: use sustain to let it play out to the end or have it halt abrubtly by lifting off the keys... yeah - disappointing.


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 12, 2020)

But back to Century Strings 2.0! Loving the A mix and looking forward to this update!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2020)

I wonder what's holding them back from releasing Century Strings 2.0 if it is completed ? 

Whatever it is, I'm looking forward to see it released soon. with some videos showing the new features. and some more demos.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what's holding them back from releasing Century Strings 2.0 if it is completed ?
> 
> Whatever it is, I'm looking forward to see it released soon. with some videos showing the new features. and some more demos.


I thought they were evacuated temporarily due to the fires.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I thought they were evacuated temporarily due to the fires.



I'm aware about the fire causing the disruption to their normal operation. I don't know the status of the fires in their area at this time. 

Hopefully things are better now than they were a week or more ago.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2020)

@8Dio Productions ,

Hi,

Any release status update for *Century Strings 2.0* would be appreciated. 

Hope all is well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kevinside (Oct 19, 2020)

I bought Century Strings end of August, cause i thought, that the update will come in september...
Now, october is almost over... Best wishes for everyone at 8dio who are affected by the fires...
I hope, you all can return to your office...and everything will return to normal...
All the best...


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 19, 2020)

What city are they in? Evacuations dont usually go this long


----------



## fiatlux (Oct 19, 2020)

I also thought that Troels said the library was finished about two or three months before the fires started.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Oct 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @8Dio Productions ,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'd also like to know. I've been curious to maybe pick it up alongside the Deep Sample Quartet when all of those come out, but now with Spitfire potentially releasing something this week I'd like to know if Century is competitive with that (assuming they put out strings, who knows what it'll be).


----------



## 8Dio Productions (Oct 20, 2020)

@muziksculp just posted 4 new demos of Century Sordino Strings, release is very soon!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 20, 2020)

8Dio Productions said:


> @muziksculp just posted 4 new demos of Century Sordino Strings, release is very soon!



Thanks. 

Looking forward to the release of Century Strings & Sordinos ver 2.0 very soon  

I will check the new demos of the Century 2.0 Sordino Strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 20, 2020)

Version 2.0 Sordino Strings sound wonderful. Syrupy Smooth, and Mysteriously Dark.

Great track as well.

Was the Sordino Track done using the Polyphonic Legato ? or just Mono-Legatos ?

The Legato transitions are very nice, and blend very naturally into their destinations.

Mix-A sounds more upfront, has a bit more presence, and detail than Mix-B.


----------



## star.keys (Oct 21, 2020)

This sounds fab... Waiting for update! Presume this will be free update for existing owners?


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Oct 21, 2020)

The legatos in the main instruments are polyphonic. It’s very inspiring working out parts with the poly legato. I still split things out to individual lines because I obsess over individual vibrato and expression.

Colin


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 23, 2020)

8Dio Productions said:


> @muziksculp just posted 4 new demos of Century Sordino Strings, release is very soon!



Could this mean that you might finally delight us with the release next week ?


----------



## axb312 (Oct 26, 2020)

@8Dio Productions @Troels Folmann @Colin O'Malley 

May I ask where the runs patches as demoed here 4 years ago are?


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 5, 2020)

So, any ETA on the release?


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 5, 2020)

its november... (i remember, that the release was announced first for early september)...

So lets hope...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2020)

There might be a good reason they are not releasing it.

But why delay releasing it if it is ready, something must be holding them back... It was the fires a little while ago, but not sure what's the reason now ? Would be nice to hear from someone at 8dio to give us some feedback, and please not the very soon type of feedback.


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 5, 2020)

crickets....Troels said it was finished about 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 5, 2020)

Probably waiting to release Soundpaint first . They will most likely release the Century Strings Update around Black Friday to avoid new buyers having to update it right away if it gets released afterward. It would eliminate any confusion for new buyers who purchase around that time since they would be getting the latest updated version right off the bat. It makes more sense to do it that way.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Probably waiting to release Soundpaint first . They will most likely release the Century Strings Update around Black Friday to avoid new buyers having to update it right away if it gets released afterward. It would eliminate any confusion for new buyers who purchase around that time since they would be getting the latest updated version right off the bat. It makes more sense to do it that way.



That could be one reason, and they could just easily tell us it will be released on BF.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you for all the patience (and speculation).

Allow me to offer some reflection on the status of Century Strings 2.0. The good news is that it is completely done and we are just double-checking that all the download pipelines are working since this is a massive release (100s GB).

But there is also another story to be told as well.

Colin has spent over two years repolishing Century Strings and Sordino Strings 2.0 to perfection, which meant rebuilding them entirely from the ground up, remixing/remastering all the samples and essentially redoing the entire editing process once more. This alone took a couple of years.

When he was done with this work we posted it here on VI and there were some constructive comments in regards to further improvement on the mixes, especially in terms of getting a really lush, player positioned, out-of-the-box concert hall like experience. This meant going back once again and redoing all the mixes, all the programming and so forth.

So here we are. It has been several years of our lives and we simply just wanna deliver the best products we humanly can, including two new phenomenal mixes that are pristinely well positioned. True Polyphonic Legato. Polyphonic Arc Legatos and of course - our equally balanced dedication to Sordinos, which both Colin and I feel are massively underrepresented in the realm of sampling.

I also wanna state how much we appreciate your feedback and patience throughout this challenging year. It has not been easy for any of us, but brighter times are ahead.

We just wanna deliver you the best possible product we can. You, we and Century deserves it.

♥ Troels


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 5, 2020)

8Dio is currently having a great sale on virtually "everything." I purchased the Century Horn ensembles for $44... a GREAT deal for the price when compared to the competition. I'm no fanboy, but Troels and company work their asses off in sample development and marketing.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 5, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thank you for all the patience (and speculation).
> 
> Allow me to offer some reflection on the status of Century Strings 2.0. The good news is that it is completely done and we are just double-checking that all the download pipelines are working since this is a massive release (100s GB).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update @Troels Folmann. Just a bit confused. Is it done and being uploaded etc. or is it still being polished?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 5, 2020)

It is completely done and uploaded. Videos are ready. We are currently downloading it all to test the pipelines and stressing servers to ensure we don't collapse anything upon release. We almost there!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 5, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is completely done and uploaded. Videos are ready. We are currently downloading it all to test the pipelines and stressing servers to ensure we don't collapse anything upon release. We almost there!


Thank you.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 6, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thank you for all the patience (and speculation).
> 
> Allow me to offer some reflection on the status of Century Strings 2.0. The good news is that it is completely done and we are just double-checking that all the download pipelines are working since this is a massive release (100s GB).
> ...



I very much appreciate that you take the time to perfect the product before releasing. The Google/Microsoft approach of "good enough for now" and "we'll patch next Tuesday" is really impractical for a smaller developer. 

I'm really looking forward to hearing the new Century "lush" mix and trying it in one of my pieces.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 6, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is completely done and uploaded. Videos are ready. We are currently downloading it all to test the pipelines and stressing servers to ensure we don't collapse anything upon release. We almost there!


Will it be released before your current sale ends?


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 8, 2020)

I've just come across this thread.

So just this morning I have purchased both Century Ensemble Strings and Century Sordino Strings (as a V8P bunde), but now wondering if I should have waited for the impending v2.0 update.
Hopefully v2 will be free or heavily discounted for anyone that has only just purchased v1.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> I've just come across this thread.
> 
> So just this morning I have purchased both Century Ensemble Strings and Century Sordino Strings (as a V8P bunde), but now wondering if I should have waited for the impending v2.0 update.
> Hopefully v2 will be free or heavily discounted for anyone that has only just purchased v1.
> ...


Word on the street is, it will be free. My own update experience with Century Brass (from 1.0 to 2.0) was that it cost $28 off the top of my head.


----------



## ansthenia (Nov 8, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> I've just come across this thread.
> 
> So just this morning I have purchased both Century Ensemble Strings and Century Sordino Strings (as a V8P bunde), but now wondering if I should have waited for the impending v2.0 update.
> Hopefully v2 will be free or heavily discounted for anyone that has only just purchased v1.
> ...


They posted somewhere one this forum that it will be extremely heavily discounted. I believe it was $28 that they said to upgrade


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

__





Century Strings?


Out of all the string libs i have this is one that managed to slip through the cracks. Whatchya'll think?




vi-control.net





“Hawk” is their support guy.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Word on the street is, it will be free. My own update experience with Century Brass (from 1.0 to 2.0) was that it cost $28 off the top of my head.


Wow - ok, thats good to know thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 8, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Wow - ok, thats good to know thanks


No worries. 8dio treat their customers pretty fairly. Also... it is cool that they put out updates like this. You’ll love your new purchases! Check the brass - it is very good as well


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 8, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> No worries. 8dio treat their customers pretty fairly. Also... it is cool that they put out updates like this. You’ll love your new purchases! Check the brass - it is very good as well


Thanks. Yes their Century brass is good, though currently having fun with VSL's Big Bang brass libraries, which better suit the current project. 
Funny how we composers never tire of the amazing variety of libraries and their many many subtle takes on the everyday articulations and mixes - bread and butter tools of the trade.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## chapbot (Nov 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


>


Does that emoji indicate you are impatient? 🤣


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 9, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Does that emoji indicate you are impatient? 🤣


Now... why on earth would anyone be impatient? It’s not like we need a new definition of the notion “imminent release” right?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Does that emoji indicate you are impatient? 🤣



LOL... No, I'm still patiently waiting, and wondering when it will be out ... Look carefully at the emoji's expression. Do I look impatient ?


----------



## chapbot (Nov 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> LOL... No, I'm still patiently waiting, and wondering when it will be out ... Look carefully at the emoji's expression. Do I look impatient ?


I must be projecting then because I am certainly impatient! I have always loved the tone of Century but didn't like the setup so I'm eager to hear how they stack up against my new favorite: Nashville.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I must be projecting then because I am certainly impatient! I have always loved the tone of Century but didn't like the setup so I'm eager to hear how they stack up against my new favorite: Nashville.



Looking forward to see Century Strings 2 released (maybe this week) ? We shall see. 

Given Troels mentioned they are just testing the Servers. It's all done, I wonder how long it takes them to test their Servers agility, and what's the reason we are still waiting for it.


----------



## chapbot (Nov 9, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to see Century Strings 2 released (maybe this week) ? We shall see.
> 
> Given Troels mentioned they are just testing the Servers. It's all done, I wonder how long it takes them to test their Servers agility, and what's the reason we are still waiting for it.


Yep I would guess we will see it within days.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 9, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Yep I would guess we will see it within days.


As a Technician, I would say all going well we are looking at days too
Perhaps a delayed release for next Monday, if they want to be on the safe side


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


>



Released 16th November


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 12, 2020)

You guys are awesome - and thanks for posting these for us. We got two more vids coming!


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 12, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> You guys are awesome - and thanks for posting these for us. We got two more vids coming!


Sounds fantastic, Troels! Congrats to you and Colin. Can't wait to work these into my main template


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 12, 2020)

The Sordino ensemble patches with intelligent sample triggers YUM!


----------



## Beans (Nov 12, 2020)

Ooh, interesting. I wonder if it'll be better to buy Century Strings 1 now and upgrade, or wait...


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 12, 2020)

Fantastic Videos, updates sounds superb! Incredible work - looking forward to updating the libraries.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 12, 2020)

Any word on Ensemble patches like Anthology? Just got the answer, sorry for the question. Bravo, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 12, 2020)

Yup. We got ensemble strings too. True polyphonic legato. Natural player position. Two mixes we spent years adjusting ... and adjusting ... and ... Polyphonic Arc Legato. Intelligent release triggers on arcs.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 12, 2020)

I love this video - as it really demonstrates both how Century Strings and Century Brass plays together - and gives a deep insight into Colin's magical compositional process. This is how those great mockups are made.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 12, 2020)

Beans said:


> Ooh, interesting. I wonder if it'll be better to buy Century Strings 1 now and upgrade, or wait...


If you get it now , you will have both versions but will take up twice as much hard drive space. There will be an additional price to upgrade. If you wait , it won't be long , only 4 days away. The new version sounds great.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 12, 2020)

Really impressed. I'm not sure what some people don't like about the tone.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 12, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> I love this video - as it really demonstrates both how Century Strings and Century Brass plays together - and gives a deep insight into Colin's magical compositional process. This is how those great mockups are made.



I like how Colin shows his rough work....but then after listening to it, I thought to myself.....if my finished work was 1/2 as good as his rough work, I'd be getting somewhere.

Fantastic string library and I love the composing he did in that piece. Was a pleasure to listen to that piece and see how it was made.


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 12, 2020)

What do you think of the legato transitions. And for me everything in the string part sounds a little bit static...(vibrato...)


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 12, 2020)

As someone else has said here already, it does sound like all of the legato transitions are bow-change and not slur? Colins' piece works well with that kind of legato, but not all pieces would...


----------



## AllanH (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to 2.0. The new mixes sound really good from the demos and they match Century brass nicely. I always felt that panning in Cubase took a bit of life out of the sounds.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

For those who are upgrading to Century Strings 2.0 , are you going to delete the version 1, or keep both 1 & 2 ? 

Just curious  

I will most likely just keep version 2. I don't want to waste SSD space. 

Looking forward to enjoy using Century Strings 2. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## AllanH (Nov 15, 2020)

I will A/B them for a short period of time, and then delete CS 1.0 if it goes well. I will have projects with CS 1.0, but hopefully they will easily convert over. The biggest practical concern for existing projects will be my loaded articulations and if they match with 2.0. I guess we'll know tomorrow


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 15, 2020)

Yeah. I would do the same as Allan is suggesting. Keep the old one and see if there are any challenges in regards to old projects and/or templates relying on it. I doubt there will be, but everyone has different setups and ties to templates.

One of the beautiful things about 2.0 is not only the two new positioned microphones, true polyphonic legatos and all that jazz, but also the new sketching tools. We decided to put both the Ensemble and Sordino sketching tools in all volumes of the strings - that way everyone can have fun and it is also a good way of getting familiar with sordino strings for those who aren't.

Cheers, T


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> We decided to put both the Ensemble and Sordino sketching tools in all volumes of the strings - that way everyone can have fun and it is also a good way of getting familiar with sordino strings for those who aren't.



Yes, that was a great decision. 

Thanks.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 16, 2020)

What I really like about 8Dio demos and walkthroughs is the musicality in their presentation. Unlike the demos of another big developer, who keeps hitting random notes on a keyboard and presented to the audience from 15 camera angles with all that useless marketing blurb, 8Dio really puts their libraries in context and their products speak for them. Well done Colin and Troels!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

star.keys said:


> What I really like about 8Dio demos and walkthroughs is the musicality in their presentation. Unlike the demos of another big developer, who keeps hitting random notes on a keyboard and presented to the audience from 15 camera angles with all that useless marketing blurb, 8Dio really puts their libraries in context and their products speak for them. Well done Colin and Troels!


Absolutely. The weird thing is, often this has somehow been perceived by some as a negative thing, as in: “8dio demos always sound good, but this does not mean their stuff is as good”. Fortunately this weird logic seems to have vanished a little bit lately.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

Is today Monday, Nov. 16th ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Is today Monday, Nov. 16th ?


In my neck of the woods it has been for 19 hours and some minutes. Yes.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 16, 2020)

Also waiting patiently here😎


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## jules (Nov 16, 2020)

Don't hold your breath, guys, might not be today if i understand this correctly :


Troels Folmann said:


> Yes. Release begins November 16th - we gotta make sure the servers don't break, so may be staggered launch between 16-18th. We shall see.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

Erm.... okay.


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 16, 2020)

The benefits of living in Pacific Standard Time... Just finished my coffee, not too stressed yet!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

coprhead6 said:


> The benefits of living in Pacific Standard Time... Just finished my coffee, not too stressed yet!


Honestly, I typically just perform a <date> + 1 operation


----------



## GMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

I purchased and finished downloading Century Strings 2.0 just after midnight.
in my dreams


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 16, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> In my neck of the woods it has been for 19 hours and some minutes. Yes.


Same here man, same here

Waiting till late night on other timezones... is interesting for sure


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 16, 2020)

GMusic said:


> I purchased and finished downloading Century Strings 2.0 just after midnight.
> in my dreams


Erm, you mean Century Strings 1.0 right?
The 2.0 has not even been released yet 

WAIT?! I see the extremely small print now  

Disclaimer: In my defence I was meant to be in for an eye-test the other day, but they cancelled me until January for explaining I would be delayed by 5 minutes


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 16, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Erm, you mean Century Strings 1.0 right?
> The 2.0 has not even been released yet


Or.... they’re opening up sales windows in separate zones?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 16, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Or.... they’re opening up sales windows in separate zones?


Then surely they should open up for us first, since are heading to Nov 17th already


----------



## GMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Or.... they’re opening up sales windows in separate zones?



I was just *Troel*ing  Still waiting for 2.0. The freebie library hasn't changed yet either.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 16, 2020)

They did say they would roll it out over a few days to not blow the servers..


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> They did say they would roll it out over a few days to not blow the servers..


 
Hopefully some announcement about it will be officially made on their website.


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 16, 2020)

Freebie is Insolidus Choirs, but you have to spend $598!


----------



## wbacer (Nov 16, 2020)

Just texted 8 Dio chat and they said that Century Strings 2.0 would be released soooooon...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

wbacer said:


> Just texted 8 Dio chat and they said that Century Strings 2.0 would be released soooooon...



OK... Ladies & Gentlemen, Fasten Your Seatbelts.


----------



## rmak (Nov 16, 2020)

djrustycans said:


> Freebie is Insolidus Choirs, but you have to spend $598!



wow Insolidus. Now I have to research all the choir libraries. Or maybe I should wait for the Strezov ones to go on sale? I don't have any choir lib. Or maybe the 8dio sale will even be better next week.

Let's see new century strings bundle plus new century brass ensemble plus solo. and then I need another $250 bundle somewhere... a lot of money. Don't know what else I would need.


----------



## Beans (Nov 16, 2020)

rmak said:


> wow Insolidus. Now I have to research all the choir libraries. Or maybe I should wait for the Strezov ones to go on sale? I don't have any choir lib.



Sounds like a good thread for the Sample Talk board!


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn, I was planning to do Century Strings 2.0 with the Free Century Ostinatos.... :(


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

djrustycans said:


> Freebie is Insolidus Choirs, but you have to spend $598!



Insolidus Choirs is a wonderful sounding library, I don't have it. I have their Lacrimosa Choirs Library, but I like what I hear from Insolidus more than Lacrimosa. I might pick it up at 55% off the regular price. I really need to beefup my Choir Libraries.


----------



## djrustycans (Nov 16, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Insolidus Choirs is a wonderful sounding library, I don't have it. I have their Lacrimosa Choirs Library, but I like what I hear from Insolidus more than Lacrimosa. I might pick it up at 55% off the regular price. I really need to beefup my Choir Libraries.



I love Choir libraries but my work hardly ever calls for it! I remember buying Requiem Pro years back and it barely got touched.

Almost pulled the trigger on Century Strings bundle and Brass bundle yesterday with the free ostinatos.

One of my concerns re the strings is re-bowing of the same note - I use it quite a bit and I’m not sure it’s achievable with Century Str. I’ve got so many String libraries it’s untrue but there’s something which lures(or lourés!) me in about 8dio strings!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe we have to wait until it's 11:59 PM Pacific Time to see it released today.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 16, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe we have to wait until it's 11:59 PM Pacific Time to see it released today.



I refuse to go to bed until they release it. HEAR THAT TROELS!! I REFUSE!!!


----------



## GMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

$598 minimum (after coupon) for the freebie is pretty steep. I definitely did not see that coming. I don't think I've seen any freebie with that high of a minimum before, not even Liberis or other pricey libraries that have been freebies in the past. I think $398 is more doable in this COVID economy. Well I guess it's a freebie afterall, can't really complain.


----------



## rmak (Nov 16, 2020)

GMusic said:


> $598 minimum (after coupon) for the freebie is pretty steep. I definitely did not see that coming. I don't think I've seen any freebie with that high of a minimum before, not even Liberis or other pricey libraries that have been freebies in the past. I think $398 is more doable in this COVID economy. Well I guess it's a freebie afterall, can't really complain.


Yea I agree. right now I have century string bundle and century brass and solo total together for around $450. I wish they had century woodwinds out. Can't figure out what else to get; I might wait until next week to purchase.


----------



## GMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

rmak said:


> Yea I agree. right now I have century string bundle and century brass and solo total together for around $450. I wish they had century woodwinds out. Can't figure out what else to get; I might wait until next week to purchase.


The freebies aren't enticing me to spend more because I already own them. All it's making me do is wait longer and longer to bite the bullet in hopes the next freebie is one I don't own :( but when I see something like $598 minimum it makes me not want to bother waiting because that's just simply too much to spend in one go around this time for me.


----------



## Beans (Nov 16, 2020)

rmak said:


> Yea I agree. right now I have century string bundle and century brass and solo total together for around $450. I wish they had century woodwinds out. Can't figure out what else to get; I might wait until next week to purchase.



It feels a bit silly to not stack up some purchases for the gift of the week, but I don't have any desire for another choir library. With all the competing sales, a week feels like an eternity to sit on my hands.


----------



## GMusic (Nov 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> It feels a bit silly to not stack up some purchases for the gift of the week, but I don't have any desire for another choir library. With all the competing sales, a week feels like an eternity to sit on my hands.



Indeed. I much prefer the sale where the freebie changes every (couple?) days. IIRC, 8Dio did this last December. They also at least gave us hints (the cover art) of what the future freebies would be, so it helped in planning my purchases and put my mind at ease. It's more enjoyable this way. Waiting a week to only find out the freebie is something I already own is a turn off. Maybe I'll just have to hold off until next month and hope they do the same sale as last year.


----------



## DreAxl (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Insolidus Choirs is a wonderful sounding library, I don't have it. I have their Lacrimosa Choirs Library, but I like what I hear from Insolidus more than Lacrimosa. I might pick it up at 55% off the regular price. I really need to beefup my Choir Libraries.


I have Lacrimosa, Insolidus and Silka, and they are all great within their own areas  (I feel Lacrimosa is more standout and epic, while Insolidus/Silka serve more soft/quieter purposes)


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 17, 2020)

Email an hour ago "We also have our new Century Strings 2.0 landing tomorrow!"


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 17, 2020)

DreAxl said:


> (I feel Lacrimosa is more standout and epic, while Insolidus/Silka serve more soft/quieter purposes)



After endless googling Im still confused about Insolidus vs Silka. They seem the same but different. Whats the point of those two? If I had money for only one, which one should I buy? (I already have Lacrimosa and would like to have less epic companion to it)


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 17, 2020)

According to an email this morning from 8DIO (sent to V8P members) the Century Ensemble Strings v2.0 will be available from tomorrow (ie. 18th November). However, its unclear which time zone that relates to. I'm in the UK, so presumably it will be late evening on the 18th, if the e-mail is referring to Pacific Standard Time.

I'm finishing off a couple of tracks today that use v1.0 and was really hoping to try 2.0 before sending them to the client. Oh well !!


----------



## DreAxl (Nov 17, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> After endless googling Im still confused about Insolidus vs Silka. They seem the same but different. Whats the point of those two? If I had money for only one, which one should I buy? (I already have Lacrimosa and would like to have less epic companion to it)


 That is a really good question, as I were lucky to get both of them during sales earlier this year so I did not have that pressure to compare / choose among them


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Email an hour ago "We also have our new Century Strings 2.0 landing tomorrow!"


Sooner than the previous soon? Or just sooooooon...?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

DreAxl said:


> That is a really good question, as I were lucky to get both of them during sales earlier this year so I did not have that pressure to compare / choose among them


Which one would you purchase first if you had one to get?


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Which one would you purchase first if you had one to get?


That was exactly my question too, but got no answer


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Which one would you purchase first if you had one to get?


Depends on which arts you want. They are the same group same sound. Silka has Mm's, Insolidus other...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2020)

Does anyone know what space Century Strings was originally recorded in? (I thought I read Sofia Bulgaria somewhere on VI-C, but I might be mistaken.)

I know those recordings are being reworked to place the instruments in situ, so I sort of think of it as being in an imaginary room in this new version. But, given that, do we know what kind of room it's supposed to resemble?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Does anyone know what space Century Strings was originally recorded in? (I thought I read Sofia Bulgaria somewhere on VI-C, but I might be mistaken.)
> 
> I know those recordings are being reworked to place the instruments in situ, so I sort of think of it as being in an imaginary room in this new version. But, given that, do we know what kind of room it's supposed to resemble?


Great question. Following!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 17, 2020)

I imagine the newly bounced samples have just properly done the left-right imaging (using a few delays, etc.), without adding more room.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Sooner than the previous soon? Or just sooooooon...?



Soon by that I mean......erm..urrr..eeeeeeee


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

While we wait for Century 2 to be released, (hopefully today). 

I'm wondering if it would be possible for 8dio to rent the Sony Stage to produce some of their future libraries ? 

Since CineSamples does most of their recording in Sony Stage, do they have an exclusivity contract with Sony, or is it possible for 8dio to record in Sony as well ?


----------



## artomatic (Nov 17, 2020)

Just got an email: "We also have our new Century Strings 2.0 landing tomorrow!"
So it is landing on Wednesday.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Just got an email: "We also have our new Century Strings 2.0 landing tomorrow!"
> So it is landing on Wednesday.



Let's hope that doesn't change tomorrow.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

But, if they want to be really cool, they will surprise us with releasing it TODAY


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 17, 2020)

... still waiting !!!! ...and waiting, and waiting, and waiting.

:emoji_coffee:


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 17, 2020)

Has anyone compared Century Strings to VSL Chamber Strings?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Has anyone compared Century Strings to VSL Chamber Strings?



That would be better discussed in the Sample Talk section


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> That would be better discussed in the Sample Talk section


damn, what section is this? LOL. ha...


----------



## alanmcp (Nov 17, 2020)

just asked Hawk at support about the Century Strings update for owners of V1. It'll be a new full download plus a fee of $38 for individual packages or $28 for the bundle BUT if you've puchased within the last month it's a free update! Is this fair? i don't think it is.. and I've bought a ton of their products yet if a totally new customer bought the v1 within 28 days they get the update for free..


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Just got an email: "We also have our new Century Strings 2.0 landing tomorrow!"
> So it is landing on Wednesday.


OK, does that tomorrow mean... today though?
I had an email to say it comes tomorrow, which was sent to me at 9AM (which would be 2AM US I believe)
So perhaps tomorrow is today for us who were already in today... 

This is starting to get very Back to the Future for me now


----------



## axb312 (Nov 17, 2020)

alanmcp said:


> just asked Hawk at support about the Century Strings update for owners of V1. It'll be a new full download plus a fee of $38 for individual packages or $28 for the bundle BUT if you've puchased within the last month it's a free update! Is this fair? i don't think it is.. and I've bought a ton of their products yet if a totally new customer bought the v1 within 28 days they get the update for free..



Typical 8dio. New and recent buyers of century strings don't pay the upgrade fee but those who bought it when it was not at its best do. What choice do we have though? 

Sad how some customers are treaded by 8dio though imo. @Troels Folmann @Colin O'Malley.


----------



## Jackdaw (Nov 17, 2020)

alanmcp said:


> just asked Hawk at support about the Century Strings update for owners of V1. It'll be a new full download plus a fee of $38 for individual packages or $28 for the bundle BUT if you've puchased within the last month it's a free update! Is this fair? i don't think it is.. and I've bought a ton of their products yet if a totally new customer bought the v1 within 28 days they get the update for free..



I just don't get this attitude at all. How in heaven's name it matters to you if someone 1000 miles away from you who you have ever met gets something $28 cheaper than you?

And just FYI: Grace periods are most common thing in software business.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 17, 2020)

Personally I think the $38 upgrade price is more than fair. What I don't understand is why they don't offer the upgrade to their V8P members first, if they are worried the servers will have problems with the huge downloads...


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 17, 2020)

Awe Man, this or the new NSS library ?
Decisions.....Tough times lol 😆.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Awe Man, this or the new NSS library ?
> Decisions.....Tough times lol 😆.


NSS?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

NSS = Nashville Scoring Strings


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

https://8dio.com/

Released !


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 17, 2020)

And BAM 💥 goes the Dynamite 🧨 🤣 !!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 17, 2020)

hmmm old vs new.. hmmmm 2.0 sound a bit well.. odd at times (in the demos).
Less lively perhaps.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Any idea how to buy the upgrade from version 1 ?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea how to buy the upgrade from version 1 ?


Soon is NOW @Peter Satera


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea how to buy the upgrade from version 1 ?


I think we have to wait for the download links as existing owners to get the 2.0 update
This I believe, is how I remember them doing it with Century Brass 2.0


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I think we have to wait for the dwnload links as existing owners to get the 2.0 update
> This is how I remember we did it with Century Brass 2.0



Yes, but I think we will also have to pay for it (It's not a Free Update). $38. for a bundle update, $28. for just one. So, they have to have that option either on their site, or via email.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Typical 8dio. New and recent buyers of century strings don't pay the upgrade fee but those who bought it when it was not at its best do. What choice do we have though?
> 
> Sad how some customers are treaded by 8dio though imo. @Troels Folmann @Colin O'Malley.


Some people will have had two full years use out of a product, and then 8Dio keep working on it for two years and ask a tiny fee to cover server costs - that's totally fair! For those who are new, they haven't had all that time with the product like an early adopter might have. If you're early you always pay more, to get it right away. Just look at how clothes work in fashion or think about technology. The latest iPhone is always better and you pay for that if you had the old one. Some companies like Cinematic Studio will give you a discount on a new product simply because you owned an old one which is generous and unheard of in most other business. Some companies do an update so big they want you to cover their two years of work. Some don't. Life is messy. There are no rules. $28 for this update is nothing though, in my opinion.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 17, 2020)

Does anyone know for sure whether Insolidus is free with 598 before or after discount?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Soon is NOW @Peter Satera


Is this what that Smiths song is about?


----------



## awaey (Nov 17, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Does anyone know for sure whether Insolidus is free with 598 before or after discount?




from 8Dio ,,,
hello there
After discount


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 17, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Soon is NOW @Peter Satera


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 17, 2020)

Bought it less than 48 hrs ago so I'm sure glad i can get it free. But so far the code says i have to pay $38 so i guess I'll wait.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

I finally Purchased the Upgrade Bundle for $38. I will be downloading tonight. 

Looking forward to discover, and enjoy these two shiny, and new String libraries from 8dio. 

Many Thanks to *8dio* for continuing to improve their products.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 17, 2020)

It was $38 for me for the bundle. I'm looking forward to giving it a play tonight.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

It will also be interesting to compare the new Version 2 with the older Version 1. and see how different they are. I will most likely delete version 1 after I have done some comparisons.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your kindness and patience! This has been a monster project for us, but we are so happy to finally bring it forward in all its 287GB / 313K string sample glory. It is such a step forward for us and hope you guys feel the love - and if not - we will surely feel yours here on VI!


----------



## rqsrqs (Nov 17, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> Thank you everyone for your kindness and patience! This has been a monster project for us, but we are so happy to finally bring it forward in all its 287GB / 313K string sample glory. It is such a step forward for us and hope you guys feel the love - and if not - we will surely feel yours here on VI!


Any plans for a LITE version?


----------



## Troels Folmann (Nov 17, 2020)

rqsrqs said:


> Any plans for a LITE version?



A quick answer would be putting out our Century Strings 2.0 Sketching Tools as stand-alone releases ...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Downloading ... Will get acquainted tomorrow


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 18, 2020)

Yay - finally the e-mail came through and now downloading the 2.0 bundle. I had to pay the $38 to upgrade despite only purchasing the v1.0 bundle 9 days ago!!! 
Now on to lots of coffee whilst the 251GB downloads ...only 5 hours to go!!

:emoji_coffee:


----------



## Kevinside (Nov 18, 2020)

38 $ is really a no-brainer...


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyone here that has both Century Strings 2.0 and Century Brass 2.0 that can tell me how the load times are for both (loading single articulation and also multi articulations)? I saw in the walkthrough that they improved them noticeably, but just wanted to know how it is for various users on here.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2020)

No upgrade code yet ... So I must continue to be patient ...


----------



## Markrs (Nov 18, 2020)

alanmcp said:


> just asked Hawk at support about the Century Strings update for owners of V1. It'll be a new full download plus a fee of $38 for individual packages or $28 for the bundle BUT if you've puchased within the last month it's a free update! Is this fair? i don't think it is.. and I've bought a ton of their products yet if a totally new customer bought the v1 within 28 days they get the update for free..





axb312 said:


> Typical 8dio. New and recent buyers of century strings don't pay the upgrade fee but those who bought it when it was not at its best do. What choice do we have though?
> 
> Sad how some customers are treaded by 8dio though imo. @Troels Folmann @Colin O'Malley.



This is quite normal and is often referred to as a "grace period" which is normally covers a month before the new version is released


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Downloading ... Will get acquainted tomorrow



Done!





I was playing with the lite version yesterday. Love the A mix!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I finally Purchased the Upgrade Bundle for $38. I will be downloading tonight.
> 
> Looking forward to discover, and enjoy these two shiny, and new String libraries from 8dio.
> 
> Many Thanks to *8dio* for continuing to improve their products.


Haven’t had my code here yet.
Went to bed in the end and not checked anything but my emails since...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 18, 2020)

jpb007.uk said:


> Yay - finally the e-mail came through and now downloading the 2.0 bundle. I had to pay the $38 to upgrade despite only purchasing the v1.0 bundle 9 days ago!!!
> Now on to lots of coffee whilst the 251GB downloads ...only 5 hours to go!!
> 
> :emoji_coffee:


Interesting, as my email has not come through yet and I am UK as well. So they perhaps they are doing it by customer number or surname... not region. Unless London is not up yet


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Interesting, as my email has not come through yet and I am UK as well. So they perhaps they are doing it by customer number or surname... not region. Unless London is not up yet


Region: Netherlands
Surname: S
Proud new owner of CS Bundle 2.0


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah, My surname S and I'm in the UK. I received bundle emails yesterday night, whereas individual mails this morning. Could be just a staggered release as it's around 260Gb total. It is huge...The computer was left on throughout the night and I've simply been backing it up and moving the bundle to the sample drive (SSDs) all day.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Downloading ... Will get acquainted tomorrow


You are running this on Windows right?
Because I find that each chunk when downlaoded pauses the downloader on macOS...

Int he past I have used JDownloader to download their libraires, because that 8Dio one was never reliable for me (out of all the developer downloaders)


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 18, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> Yeah, My surname S and I'm in the UK. I received bundle emails yesterday night, whereas individual mails this morning. Could be just a staggered release as it's around 260Gb total. It is huge...The computer was left on throughout the night and I've simply been backing it up and moving the bundle to the sample drive (SSDs) all day.


Surname is T here
I don't have my codes, which has happened with other upgrades as well.
And I was subscribed then too.


----------



## dedene (Nov 18, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> You are running this on Windows right?
> Because I find that each chunk when downlaoded pauses the downloader on macOS...



I have this too, also on macOS. Very annoying.


----------



## hoth (Nov 18, 2020)

dedene said:


> I have this too, also on macOS. Very annoying.


Have this too on Mac. Also, I have been downloading since last night and am getting about 500 KB/s even though I have a gigabit connection and most things download extremely quickly for me.


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 18, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Surname is T here
> I don't have my codes, which has happened with other upgrades as well.
> And I was subscribed then too.



I'm still waiting too (in EU). Maybe they do it from original purchase dates ? A friend of mine in the same country that had Century Strings well before me got his upgrade email last night


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

hoth said:


> Have this too on Mac. Also, I have been downloading since last night and am getting about 500 KB/s even though I have a gigabit connection and most things download extremely quickly for me.


I am also downloading a long time now, over eight hours to be exact and that’s just for the normale strings. My net speed is quite good, I thought Troels had previously said the server’s were really good, I don’t find this to be the case, although I am aware other people are also downloading but for me this is extreme.


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> I am also downloading a long time now, over eight hours to be exact and that’s just for the normale strings. My net speed is quite good, I thought Troels had previously said the server’s were really good, I don’t find this to be the case, although I am aware other people are also downloading but for me this is extreme.



I did some downloads last week, and they were blazing fast. Could be getting hammered pretty hard. Heck, even the NI site is feeling rough right now, as I get this message when loading any page:



> We are experiencing extraordinary amounts of traffic, which may cause temporary delays in accessing our website.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 18, 2020)

Perhaps some people who have the dowloads could try the manual links as well/instead. To see if it is the Download App. I find it has not ever been reliable for me personally.


----------



## hoth (Nov 18, 2020)

I stopped the downloaders' process and rebooted my computer. I restarted the downloads and am getting much more acceptable speeds now. Although there are extreme fluctuations, the rate is staying in the MB range rather than the Kb range. For those with extremely slow speeds on Mac, you may want to try that.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey anyone hearing these strange resonances with the Viola?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 18, 2020)

Got it downloading very fast using JDownloader now. Says 2hrs for Century Ensemble Strings v2 (100GB)

And the speed is stable too


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2020)

Made a large purchase yesterday from 8Dio. Excellent download times. 455 GB (approx) in 5 hours in 45 mins.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2020)

AndyP said:


> No upgrade code yet ... So I must continue to be patient ...


Still waiting here ... has everyone received their codes by now?


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 18, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Still waiting here ... has everyone received their codes by now?


I have. Hit up their chat support on their website. That might be the fastest way to get your code


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> Hey anyone hearing these strange resonances with the Viola?



What articulation are you using


----------



## AndyP (Nov 18, 2020)

goalie composer said:


> I have. Hit up their chat support on their website. That might be the fastest way to get your code


And already I have my code! 8Dio has a great support!


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> What articulation are you using


Yeah sorry i forgot to mention that, legato.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 18, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> Yeah sorry i forgot to mention that, legato.



Ok...I see what you did. You cranked up the legato volume. Don't do that. It's perfect at the initial setting. 

Edit. I tried it on both the Ensemble and Sordino. Increasing the legato volume is the only way to make that happen.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 18, 2020)

How are the loading times compared to 1.0?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 18, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Ok...I see what you did. You cranked up the legato volume. Don't do that. It's perfect at the initial setting.
> 
> Edit. I tried it on both the Ensemble and Sordino. Increasing the legato volume is the only way to make that happen.


Strange, i actually didn't change the legato volume, only used the viola from the normale strings and left everything at the default positions. I just had the mod wheel set half and that's it. I will try it again tomorrow when i am back in the studio.


----------



## galindoi (Nov 19, 2020)

MacOS download solution:

It seems like it pauses after downloading a GB or two. If you pause the download and restart it, you'll get good speeds again. It's annoying, but it prevents you from waiting a week.


----------



## galindoi (Nov 19, 2020)

Questions:

1. How does CS 2.0 compare to Spitfire Chamber Strings in terms of realism?
2. How fast is the legato? I mostly see demos of slow, soaring passages.
3. How dry can the close mics get?
4. Is there portamento/glissando on the legato patches?


----------



## evilantal (Nov 19, 2020)

Just a heads up...
I kept getting a Failed for Century Strings Normale with the 8Dio Download Manager in the unpacking step. Tried 3 times to redownload.
It was the .part1 rar file that had a corrupt header.

I downloaded only that part with the manual download links and everything extracts fine now.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 19, 2020)

Something went wrong when installing the CS2.
Because I stupidly deleted the rar files and only found out that the folder was only 94 MB I had to download everything again. Arghhh ... 
I have to set a magnification for my remote connection, then I recognize the difference between mb and gb.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Something went wrong when installing the CS2.
> Because I stupidly deleted the rar files and only found out that the folder was only 94 MB I had to download everything again. Arghhh ...
> I have to set a magnification for my remote connection, then I recognize the difference between mb and gb.


I just hope you mean MB and GB otherwise, you have a long way to go to finish downloading anything


----------



## dedene (Nov 19, 2020)

I stopped hitting pause and resume and switched to using the manual download links with https://mac.eltima.com/download-manager.html (with the Safari extension you can add all links at once). Using that, no more hiccups and a download as fast as my connection.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 19, 2020)

dedene said:


> I stopped hitting pause and resume and switched to using the manual download links with https://mac.eltima.com/download-manager.html (with the Safari extension you can add all links at once). Using that, no more hiccups and a download as fast as my connection.


Yeah, I tried Folx, but it would annoyingly open as the default solution for my downloads unless I went in and changed that each time I did not want to use it.


----------



## dedene (Nov 19, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Yeah, I tried Folx, but it would annoyingly open as the default solution for my downloads unless I went in and changed that each time I did not want to use it.



Yes very true I also had to change that


----------



## AndyP (Nov 20, 2020)

Now I know why I fell into the installation trap yesterday.
The 8Dio installer downloads all files, but it does not unzip them. It creates the folder, but it remains for hours on 94 MB.
At the moment I unzip them (Mac) with Unrar and it seems to work.


----------



## Luca (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello everyone, can I ask how long did it take for the Sordino to unpack? Taking forever here. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Everratic (Nov 22, 2020)

Luca said:


> Hello everyone, can I ask how long did it take for the Sordino to unpack? Taking forever here. Thank you for the help.


Around 4 hours


----------



## GMusic (Nov 22, 2020)

Anybody else prefer the tone of Anthology (Adagio, Agitato, Agadgietto, etc) over Century? I tried to convince myself I liked and needed Century Strings, but from the demos and walkthroughs I simply prefer the sound of Anthology. It sounds more upfront and modern. Maybe I'm missing the point of the Century line. Or maybe it's just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 22, 2020)

GMusic said:


> Anybody else prefer the tone of Anthology (Adagio, Agitato, Agadgietto, etc) over Century? I tried to convince myself I liked and needed Century Strings, but from the demos and walkthroughs I simply prefer the sound of Anthology. It sounds more upfront and modern. Maybe I'm missing the point of the Century line. Or maybe it's just different strokes for different folks.



I think they are so different that I'm glad I have both. If I were to only get one, it would be Century, but I use Anthology all the time. The updated Anthology II works well with modern Kontakt and has a very unique tone and quality. If you like the tone of Anthology the best, then by definition, it's the right one for you


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm a bit confused as to which download link i should use? I got the 2.0 bundle and got more than one code to download the same thing it seems. But when i look in my DIO account i get only 3 code, 1 for normal, 1 for muted and one for the bundle so I'll use those codes. I'm guessing the bundle will download both but that seems way to big and risky, what did you guys do?
edited: There seem to be a 2.1 code???


----------



## GMusic (Nov 22, 2020)

AllanH said:


> I think they are so different that I'm glad I have both. If I were to only get one, it would be Century, but I use Anthology all the time. The updated Anthology II works well with modern Kontakt and has a very unique tone and quality. If you like the tone of Anthology the best, then by definition, it's the right one for you



Yes, no doubt Century is quality and a product of hard work by 8DIO. I suppose even the greatest products aren't for everyone.

I think it's the completionist/GAS in me that's creating this conflict


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 22, 2020)

Just to be clear on what should have been obvious but, it's a lot on money and the site doesn't specifically say that it does... 

So, if I order "*The New Century Strings 2.0 Bundle*" I'll get the full versions of both "*Century Strings 2.0 Normale Edition*" and "_*The New Century Strings 2.0 Sordino Edition*_"... 

Correct?


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 22, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Just to be clear on what should have been obvious but, it's a lot on money and the site doesn't specifically say that it does...
> 
> So, if I order "*The New Century Strings 2.0 Bundle*" I'll get the full versions of both "*Century Strings 2.0 Normale Edition*" and "_*The New Century Strings 2.0 Sordino Edition*_"...
> 
> Correct?


correct. And you might get a freebee on top of that. Great deal either way.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok, I went all in... used my V8P discount + current sale (BF?) prices got a huge discount on these...

- _The New Century Strings 2.0 Bundle (Normale & Sordino)_
- _The New Century Brass Bundle (Ensemble & Solo)_
- _The New Century Ensemble Brass LITE_
- _Symphonic Shadows_ (_added for free... thanks 8DIO_  )

Now the download fun begins...  

Speaking of that anyone know how big all of these downloads are combined..? I only have 437GB remaining on my data plan with my ISP (Comcast)  for November.

Edit: Ok, now this is funny... according to my math downloading all of them is 426.93Gb and I have 437Gb left... I guess I'll tell the family no more streaming Netflix, Hulu, Disney+, etc. until December... 

Edit 2: They said you've got to be f'ing kidding... looks like some of these get downloaded in December.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 22, 2020)

@8Dio Productions @Troels Folmann can you please clarify if buying the Century Strings Bundle includes Insolidus or if that’s only if you spend $598 or more?

The announcement email isn’t very clear on this.


----------



## Beans (Nov 22, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> @8Dio Productions @Troels Folmann can you please clarify if buying the Century Strings Bundle includes Insolidus or if that’s only if you spend $598 or more?
> 
> The announcement email isn’t very clear on this.



It was only $598+ after other discounts. People who got it cheaper did so because someone working on the store didn't change the logic from the prior week's amount. 

I emailed them asking for a retraction/clarification email given how confusing the marketing email was, but it seems instead they already changed the freebie, anyway.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 22, 2020)

Beans said:


> It was only $598+ after other discounts. People who got it cheaper did so because someone working on the store didn't change the logic from the prior week's amount.
> 
> I emailed them asking for a retraction/clarification email given how confusing the marketing email was, but it seems instead they already changed the freebie, anyway.


I like the new freebie better since I already own Insolidus...


----------



## GMusic (Nov 22, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> I like the new freebie better since I already own Insolidus...



Behold, another freebie I already own. This promo is no fun for the well invested customer. Well, I should probably not be spending any more money anyway. Black Friday/Cyber Monday have yet to come and I've already spent as much as I promised I would


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 23, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Just to be clear on what should have been obvious but, it's a lot on money and the site doesn't specifically say that it does...
> 
> So, if I order "*The New Century Strings 2.0 Bundle*" I'll get the full versions of both "*Century Strings 2.0 Normale Edition*" and "_*The New Century Strings 2.0 Sordino Edition*_"...
> 
> Correct?


It does say on the sales page:
Century Orchestral Strings 2.0 is available in three volumes: Traditional Ensemble Strings, Sordino (Muted) Ensemble Strings and a Bundle featuring both that saves you 30% compared to the individual volumes.

It also lists all the instruments at the bottom, both normale and sordino. That should put you at ease!


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 23, 2020)

@8Dio Productions I'm definitely interested in this one, can you share any hints as to how many dynamic layers are on the longs?


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 23, 2020)

SHANE TURNER said:


> @8Dio Productions I'm definitely interested in this one, can you share any hints as to how many dynamic layers are on the longs?


Quick suggestion: chat directly with their support on their website. You'll probably get your questions answered a little faster


----------



## Andrew_m (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello, @8Dio Productions - the cello sustain patch gets stuck at its highest note in C sharp. Tested in various DAWS


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2020)

Andrew_m said:


> Hello, @8Dio Productions - the cello sustain patch gets stuck at its highest note in C sharp. Tested in various DAWS



Both Sordino and Ensemble?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2020)

Andrew_m said:


> Hello, @8Dio Productions - the cello sustain patch gets stuck at its highest note in C sharp. Tested in various DAWS



Nevermind....it does it in standalone too. Pushing the sustain pedal down makes it go away....but this was definitely overlooked.


----------



## Rudianos (May 26, 2021)

FYI for all loading time issues... create exception in Windows Virus scanner for your VST folder. Instant load


----------

